# Have an issue...



## FR Wrath (Jul 23, 2009)

A few weeks ago I got to do CPR for the first time on a patient. Everything went real good, until the next day. Just sitting around the station, my right elbow started killing me.

I decided to tough it out but it wouldn't go away. I finally went to the doc and they took some X-Rays and found out that it was olecranon bursitis. No big deal, it goes away.

But there was something on my x-ray that has me scared for my future in EMS. He said that I have calcium deposits on the tendon of the elbow. He said that it could flare up again and that it might require surgery. I can't stand the thought of this. I finally found what I want to do with my life and now this happens.

Am I scared for good reason, or is this nothing to worry about? Thanks all!


----------



## silver (Jul 23, 2009)

did he give you a prognosis?
do you have a PCP? preventative medicine?


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2009)

FR Wrath said:


> A few weeks ago I got to do CPR for the first time on a patient. Everything went real good, until the next day. Just sitting around the station, my right elbow started killing me.
> 
> I decided to tough it out but it wouldn't go away. I finally went to the doc and they took some X-Rays and found out that it was olecranon bursitis. No big deal, it goes away.
> 
> ...




you kept your elbows locked and used your back right  (i can just hear my old instructor getting on my s@#% about that)?

I would say the calcium deposits could either be minor or a serious problem, depending on YOUR specific case. More info, if he provided it, might help.


----------

